
WordPress 5.0 changes everything, both for users and developers - brianjackson
https://kinsta.com/blog/wordpress-5-0/
======
navs
Well not quite everything. I see a new post editor but what about the
underlying WordPress? I know Magento 2 isn't the bastion of modern web
development but that was a definite "changes everything" moment.

~~~
beezischillin
It breaks most custom UI functionality that people used to implement features
with the old editor -- like custom meta boxes. It's a pretty rough for people
with sites already in place for a while.

